# Any experience with Discovery AGM batteries?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

_Basser_ said:


> Wondering if anyone has experience using AGM batteries made by Discover Batteries. They are units tailered for EVs. There is a local supplier in town. The other local alternative is Optimas.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated


Hi Basser,

You should use the search function. 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32677&highlight=discover+battery 

Regards,

major


----------

